# آيه في صورة ( من تصميمي )



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*وحشتنا الحاجات الحلوه دى يا عياد
بقيت بخيل معانا خالص هههههه
ميرررسى وربنا يعوضك*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ايون كده هاتها هنا عشان اعرف ارد براحتى ههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك بجد عجبتنى خالص 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *وحشتنا الحاجات الحلوه دى يا عياد
> بقيت بخيل معانا خالص هههههه
> ميرررسى وربنا يعوضك*



_*صدقيني مش بخل 
قد ما هو مفيش افكار 
ميرسي دونا 
ربنا يفرحك*_​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

وااااااااااااو

روعه يا عياد

تسلم ايدك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ايون كده هاتها هنا عشان اعرف ارد براحتى ههههههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك بجد عجبتنى خالص
> ​



_*واللهي هنا هناك 
انتي منوره 
ميرسي يا قمر*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> وااااااااااااو
> 
> روعه يا عياد
> 
> تسلم ايدك



*انتي الاروع روزي
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## besm alslib (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*تصميم روووووووعه بجد *

*من زمان ما شفنا ابداعاتك الروعه*

*تسلم ايديك على التصميم المميز *
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الرب يسعدك امين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أكتوبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *تصميم روووووووعه بجد *
> 
> *من زمان ما شفنا ابداعاتك الروعه*
> 
> ...



_*روعه ايه بس 
احنا هنروح فين جنب حضرتك
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أكتوبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الرب يسعدك امين



_*ويسعدك يا رب 
ميرسي جدا ليك​*_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلوه قوي كالعاده

تسلم ايديك عادل​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلوه قوي كالعاده
> 
> تسلم ايديك عادل​*



عادل مين :t9::t9::t9::t9: ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> عادل مين :t9::t9::t9::t9: ​




*سوري ياحبي
قصدي عياد متدقش ع حرفين تلاته
دماغي مكننش معايا سعتها*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> ​



جامده الصورة عشان بتاعت توقيعى وبحبها :t30:
بجد تصميم حلو جدا
 تسلم ايدك 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*انت عارف بقا ردي*
*بجد حلوة اووووووووووووووووي*
*تسلم ايديك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 فبراير 2011)

حلوة مافيش كلام​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2011)

تحـــــــــفه 
ميرسى ليك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2011)

روووووووووووعه 
والايه اجمل واجمل
ميرسي عياد
لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حلوة مافيش كلام​



شكرا مفيش كلام :t31:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> تحـــــــــفه
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يباركك​



:new8::new8:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2011)

netta قال:


> روووووووووووعه
> والايه اجمل واجمل
> ميرسي عياد
> لمجهودك الرائع



الاروع مرورك نيتا 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا للتصميم الجميل جدااااا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للتصميم الجميل جدااااا*​



ميرسي يا استاذ نهيسي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 فبراير 2011)

*تصميم رووووعة بجد*
*مرسي ليك يا عياد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *تصميم رووووعة بجد*
> *مرسي ليك يا عياد*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميرسي الملكه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*واوووووووووووووووووووو
حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووه
اووووووووووووووووووووووى ياعياد
واكيد طبعا لطشتها
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك وينمى موهبتك
ويفرح قلبك علطوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *واوووووووووووووووووووو
> حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووه
> اووووووووووووووووووووووى ياعياد
> واكيد طبعا لطشتها
> ...



مبروكه عليكي يا قمر 
وميرسي للكلام الجميل​


----------



## باسبوسا (2 مارس 2011)

ميرسى ربنا يباركك .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

باسبوسا قال:


> ميرسى ربنا يباركك .



شانكس بسبوس 
نورتي يا قمر​


----------



## happy angel (5 مارس 2011)

*تصميم حلوه جدااا ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## انريكي (5 مارس 2011)

تصميم جدا جدا رائع

شكرا يا عياد

الرب يباركك


----------



## vetaa (6 مارس 2011)

*روووووووووعه
ومش جديد عليك

بجد الله ينور يا فنان 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مارس 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *تصميم حلوه جدااا ياابنى
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



ميررررررررررررررسي يا مامتي 
بجد نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> تصميم جدا جدا رائع
> 
> شكرا يا عياد
> 
> الرب يباركك



ميرسي انريكي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مارس 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *روووووووووعه
> ومش جديد عليك
> 
> بجد الله ينور يا فنان
> *​



شانكس فتوت 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويباركك​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أغسطس 2012)

جميله اوى دى كمان يا عياد


----------

